# new jersey trails



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh my gosh! no way!
I can ride my horses to the whittingham. Never been on it but I've heard its a great trail.

the Paulinskill (on the other side of 94) is also a great trail.


----------



## prince (May 15, 2009)

*sussex county trail*

hey appy
do you know anybody who has been on there .(whittingham).
and paulinskill.you sounded like you have been on plnskl.:lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

My barn owner and her husband have. atleast i'm 90% sure they have been. That's the whittingham.

I went on the Paulinskill numerous times. Really nice, flat trail. Lots of oppertunities to go faster. There are a few bridge if you go towards blairstown, but their decently wide. The trails are always nicely groomed and everything.
I did run into a bear once while on the Paulinskill. Bear stopped, looked then continued on his way. Didn't bother us or anything. There's also a brook or river that runs almost parallel. We let the horses cool off/get a drink there one time. 
My BO and her good friend have ridden in the brook/river in the summer as a nice treat for the horses.


----------

